# 1st 2010 Fly-Caught Carp



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Went to the park yesterday and got this little guy on a pink/orange bh scud #10. Got the first one out of the way...onto much bigger relatives of his...


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

That's the biggest RED X I have ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

My photo uploads have not been working lately, even though the photos are hosted right here on OGF in member galleries. Any ideas as to why?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

pic??????????????


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/watermark.php?file=48799


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

nice one, and dang early!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you sight fish or are you just casting blind & twitching that sucker?


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Do you sight fish or are you just casting blind & twitching that sucker?


About 9 out of 10 carp I catch on the fly are sight-casting to individual fish. This one was spotted away from a larger pod of fish. The waterway is only about 15" deep in the lowest point, and the highly-pressured fish are easily visible as they cruise up and down to feed. Sight fishing is awesome, isn't it? It's one of the main reasons I target carp frequently (along with their size and long-distance runs of course).


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

i like sight fishin for them on the hoga, such a blast catching them on my 4wt, chasing them up and down river. hooked on blind casting for smallies couple years ago and have been addicted to them ever since. me and my buddies refer to them as "cuyahoga trout" in the summer since by that time we are jones'n for some steelhead action


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish! never got into carp on a fly yet but site fishing can be a blast especially when a smallie or steelies chase down my bugger or clouser and you watch um kill it!! what flies do you use for carp?


----------

